# 2009 Yard haunt



## steveshauntedyard

Well I got most of it up last Sunday. I should finish this weekend. Need to finish area around scarecrow with 57 pumpkins. May spread them throughout the yard not sure yet. Here are some photos. I still need to add some more lighting and build the garage haunt. Also need to hang the camo neeting and the beef netting on the house. Lots of detail work still to do.


----------



## steveshauntedyard




----------



## scareme

Your place looks awsome! What do the neighbors say?


----------



## steveshauntedyard

They love it. The neighbor to the right already put out there stuff to. And the neighbor to the left want me to use there yard. I have some stuff I will put in there yard that I don't use in mine. Another house down the street put out decorations before me and came and knocked on the door and was like come check out what we did. They put 4 huge spiders on there house.


----------



## MrKrinkle

Great work, love it, thats gonna be lots of fun...


----------



## smileyface4u23

I love every single bit of it!!!


----------



## ghost37

Your place looks awesome. Great looking props!


----------



## Warrant2000

Woohoo! Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not only looks great, but how wonderful that your next door neighbors get into it as well.

57 pumpkins - man, I hope you grew all those yourself. If you didn't, the local pumpkin farmers must love you


----------



## DeathTouch

Damn this reminds me that I didn't get the floating ghost guy that you have in your yard started. Damn it! Oh, well. Your haunt is awesome.


----------



## DarkShadows

BADASS one of the nicest ive seen!


----------



## whataboutbob

man I feel really behind now! Great stuff, 2 thumbs up!


----------



## madtinkerer

Looks very cool! Nice graveyard fence and columns. Yeah, you're making the rest of us look bad. :zombie:


----------



## The Creepster

So you going to invite everyone to your house for pumpkin pie right?...and looks cool


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sweet!

I am jealous...I miss having a porch.


----------



## spideranne

Looking great! Love the coffin propped up.


----------



## MrGrimm

That's a pretty wicked yard, and it's pretty cool that you have some neighbors that also get into the spirit! I cringe to think what the old lady across from my house would think if I put my stuff out now! LOL 

Come to think of it... maybe I will put my stuff out tomorrow! 

P.S. Floating Ghost FTW!!!


----------



## dubbax3

Man after looking at this I feel sooo unprepared , this is so put together. Great job!


----------



## halloween71

Looks great!!!!


----------



## kdouglas75

Great graveyard can i pick me out a plot to be buried in


----------



## CreeepyCathy

looks FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## jdubbya

Steve!
Looks awesome man! Your many threads about new props have now all come together. You'll get swamped with TOT's this year. Just a fantastic display:smoking:
Great job!


----------



## Just Whisper

love it. I feel so behind. i usually start erecting Oct 1st. Decide to wait this year. Your place looks great. Be sure to take lots of video on the big night for the DVD.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Thanks everyone! I still have lots to do. I started on the garage haunt part this weekend. Will post pics soon.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Here are the garage haunt photos of the start of the build.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

RoxyBlue said:


> Not only looks great, but how wonderful that your next door neighbors get into it as well.
> 
> 57 pumpkins - man, I hope you grew all those yourself. If you didn't, the local pumpkin farmers must love you


57 fake light up pumpkins. Wholy crap I would not want to carve that many LOL.


----------



## nixie

Wow!!


----------



## cerinad

Wow, You've really got alot done. I've got to get started the rain is killing me this year. Everything looks really good.


----------



## jdubbya

cerinad said:


> Wow, You've really got alot done. I've got to get started the rain is killing me this year. Everything looks really good.


I hear ya on the rain. I'm trying to get my columns painted in the basement as the weather has been crappy all last week.
Steve, looks great! Love the pallets. Where do you store everything. That seems to be my biggest problem right now keeping me from doing some structural stuff


----------



## steveshauntedyard

jdubbya said:


> I hear ya on the rain. I'm trying to get my columns painted in the basement as the weather has been crappy all last week.
> Steve, looks great! Love the pallets. Where do you store everything. That seems to be my biggest problem right now keeping me from doing some structural stuff


I built a small storage shed in the back yard just for the Halloween stuff. I have out grown that and some also goes in the attic. Some on the side of the house and in the house! I am being taken over by props LOL!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Here are some more night shots


----------



## Spooky1

Your yard looks great. Good job on the lighting too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Agreed - it looks wonderful


----------



## madmomma

Great decorations and excellent lighting. Very well done!


----------



## IMU

WOW ... great setup!


----------



## fick209

Loving the lighting effects. Great job on a very cool setup


----------



## Devils Chariot

Steve your haunted yard is great. I wished I lived on your street.


----------



## Anitafacelift

Awesome!!


----------



## Spooky1

You've got a great setup, and it sounds like you've inspired your neighbors. Good job!


----------



## 13mummy

Wow I'm really impressed. I really love your yard.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

*Steves Haunted Yard 2009 video*


----------



## Dixie

First Steve, I love the composition of the video... the start of it with that creepy B&W look that then SNAPS into the color shot... how seamlessly it faded in and out of stills and action video..

As for the haunt, what a treat to see so many of the pieces I have watch you make all year come together for such a scary place.... the lighting really left some scary dark places, which is my FAVORITE, they are just so scary! The tombstones look amazing, columns, and the movement here and there... just all comes together so perfectly. 

Awesome job, thanks for letting us see!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm with Dixie - love the mix of B&W with color, and the occasional jumpy "old film" look.

Man, you've got a LOT of stuff! And it's a charming mix of really creepy with a bit goofy (as in, the epitaphs on some of the tombstones)


----------



## fick209

Oh wow, I think you are my new hero Absolute fantastic use of light, and what a great collection of props you have. Everything very well done including the video.


----------



## scaryjak

fantastic work, u deserve a big big pat on the back for all the effort. great work...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How cool was that? Awesome graveyard. I liked the light up pumpkins too. The stirring cauldron was neat.


----------

